# bite marks on bull red and BT



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few pics from Tyler and JP. I fished with them on bolivar a few days after the girl got bit on the ankle. The sharks were thick on that beach at that time. And with the thousands of people in the water on that streach of beach I am surprised more did not happen. We would have caught many more,but the weed was to thick to keep lines out.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Man, TJ, that's incredible.

We went to that area weekend before last, had at least 6 lines yakked out, and got only one obvious bite but no hookup....Sat evening till Sunday about 9 am.

We had fresh cow nose rays.

I was thinking of posting an 'all clear' bulletin with the luck we had. LOL


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

maybe you needed some sparkly fingernail polish on your baits......if in a pinch...try some press-ons!


----------



## aggie9701 (Dec 27, 2004)

were those fish washed up on the beach, or were they bit during the fight?


----------



## salty_pants (Jun 2, 2005)

What kind of sharks are those? Bull Sharks?


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Bite Marks*

Looks like a good size bull shark took some chunks off that Red and BT.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

aggie9701 said:


> were those fish washed up on the beach, or were they bit during the fight?


they were hit during the fight. From the looks of the bite marks, maybe two to three bull sharks.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Bite marks*

JR's right. Expect to see more post like these in the future. The shark numbers are increasing big time thanks to the shark limit that was put in place some years back. Expect to see more shark attacks on humans as well. Personally I don't mind seeing more sharks in the water...we just have to take the proper precautions to avoid getting attacked.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

More sharks = Less Sting Rays = Good thing


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I agree with you sponge. With the numbers of larger sharks such as tigers, hammers and big bulls much lower then they should be right now. Their is a massive increase of "ankle bitters" in the gulf right now such as blacktips,sharpnose, spinners, and other smaller sharks. This trend will continue for a few years until the larger sharks numbers increase.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome..............


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I went fishing around the old sunken shrimp boat last week in front of the Boliver flats. Hooked up with a huge 43" bull red and it had been attacked by a shark. There was a bite mark about 9" long on the side of it which was real deep with plenty of meat hanging out. And another bite that was straight down on the dorsal area. The one thing that really impressed me was these bites didn't just happen. These had happened on an earlier date and this tough bull red was still feeding. Gotta Love It!! 
Of course, I had to forget the camera this time. Just figures!!!


----------

